# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Quels sont les logiciels de programmation ?

## rosenoir

Bonsoir,

je voudrais savoir quels sont les logiciels qui  peuvent tre utiliser pour la programmation en VHDL ?

Merci.

----------

